# Abs by Christmas ?



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi guys,

Made a stupid bet with a friend about getting abs for Christmas. She has a head start as she has two showing, I have none but I'm hoping you guys can level the playing field.

I'm 6'4" and 92kg i'm eating between 1700-2000cals a day on an IF eating plan with 20 mins on a cross trainer each night. I'm on a push pull legs route in three days a week too and I will move the cardio upto HIIT as soon as my legs better too.

You guys think its possible to reach this goal ?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Depends what bf % you are to start with.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

My calipers are terrible I will upload a pic ASAP.


----------



## pinkpen (Sep 14, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Depends what bf % you are to start with.


yeah TommyFire is right, to show off those six pack abs, you need to focus more on your caloric intake (diet).

if you can at least 15-19% body fat, fairly to show off that abs.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

What do you guys think ?


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

Id say it is possible but at 1700-2000 kcals a day our gonna lose alot of muscle.

Your def trying to cut at the wrong time of the year too!!

If i were you i'd rearrange the dates, if she has abs showing already you are gonna lose!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.

Yea I know it's a bad time of year for it lol, can't change the date as we only see each other once/twice a year 

I don't think I have much muscle on me right now tbh, haven't had a proper workout of diet since June/July


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

What shop is selling these and how much??

The only six pack i could find was from an off licence

That sounds a perfect xmas gift


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

marrsy mate im sure if you want it badly enough - you'll do it

keep us updated mate:beer:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> marrsy mate im sure if you want it badly enough - you'll do it
> 
> keep us updated mate:beer:


Cheers lad, I will be logging it here but will try remember to post results up in here too.

I wish I could just buy it from the shop trev!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Id say it is possible but at 1700-2000 kcals a day our gonna lose alot of muscle.


Why?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

just cheat buy a load of t3 dnp GH clen eph pass go GO and collect prize

but seriously if you train hard and eat correctly do not see why not. gl


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> just cheat buy a load of t3 dnp GH clen eph pass go GO and collect prize
> 
> but seriously if you train hard and eat correctly do not see why not. gl


Can't go that route because of work


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, i did it in 3 weeks from pretty much the start photo you have! (using 250mg test a week)


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i did it in 3 weeks from pretty much the start photo you have! (using 250mg test a week)


Bah, stop tempting me!

What did your phys and diet look like ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Bah, stop tempting me!
> 
> What did your phys and diet look like ?


Final pictures and journal are here mate: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116972-powerhousemcgru-experiment-51.html#post2013215

This was in 2010 so quite a while ago, full details are in the thread. Hammered it for 3 weeks mind you!


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Why?


Because he is 92kg, natural and doesnt have the time cut slowly.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u can do it easily with that start pic


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Because he is 92kg, natural and doesnt have the time cut slowly.


Exactly he is 92kg natural, so unless he's massive and used assistance to get massive I don't believe he will lose muscle unless he's not eating anything. All that will come off is fat.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Its possible but without gear I honestly dont think you'll manage it before xmas.

How about that for some motivation! :thumb:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Exactly he is 92kg natural, so unless he's massive and used assistance to get massive I don't believe he will lose muscle unless he's not eating anything. All that will come off is fat.


I take it you have never cut before?


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

1500 Diet

45 min Cardio 4 times a week.

Done


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Final pictures and journal are here mate: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/116972-powerhousemcgru-experiment-51.html#post2013215
> 
> This was in 2010 so quite a while ago, full details are in the thread. Hammered it for 3 weeks mind you!


You have mutated in the last 2 years mate keep it up


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Exactly he is 92kg natural, so unless he's massive and used assistance to get massive I don't believe he will lose muscle unless he's not eating anything. All that will come off is fat.


Tommyfire is right. He will lose muscle as well. It's unavoidable.

Once you're in a deficit, the body looks around for fuel. It will take whatever is on hand - muscle or fat. You work out on a cut so that the body thinks that it needs the muscle to survive - "Here's a heavy weight. Better keep hold of that muscle as I might need it next time" - and uses up the fat. But the unfortunate thing is, in almost all cases the body will eat up some muscle as well. Sometimes (only sometimes), big obese guys who haven't worked out before can gain muscle and lose fat but for most people, they're gonna lose both.

Sad fact is, to build and retain muscle you need a surplus. A deficit means some of it's gonna go, however hard you try to keep it. And depending on the deficit, also decides how much you're going to lose. OP is risking a lot at such a big one. He may just end up looking like he's walked out of Auschwitz.


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> I take it you have never cut before?


Yes. And I never lost any muscle. The whole muscle lost thing is overrated.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpiedj said:


> You have mutated in the last 2 years mate keep it up


stopped gear for good now mate, so just maintaining size/adding very very slowly as the years tick by


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> stopped gear for good now mate, so just maintaining size/adding very very slowly as the years tick by


u serious??


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Tommyfire is right. He will lose muscle as well. It's unavoidable.
> 
> Once you're in a deficit, the body looks around for fuel. It will take whatever is on hand - muscle or fat. You work out on a cut so that the body thinks that it needs the muscle to survive - "Here's a heavy weight. Better keep hold of that muscle as I might need it next time" - and uses up the fat. But the unfortunate thing is, in almost all cases the body will eat up some muscle as well. Sometimes (only sometimes), big obese guys who haven't worked out before can gain muscle and lose fat but for most people, they're gonna lose both.
> 
> Sad fact is, to build and retain muscle you need a surplus. A deficit means some of it's gonna go, however hard you try to keep it. And depending on the deficit, also decides how much you're going to lose. OP is risking a lot at such a big one. He may just end up looking like he's walked out of Auschwitz.


I still don't believe it's anywhere extreme as people make out. Fat is there for fuel whilst your in a calorie deficit the notion that your body will plough away at muscle is overrated IMO.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> I still don't believe it's anywhere extreme as people make out. Fat is there for fuel whilst your in a calorie deficit the notion that your body will plough away at muscle is overrated IMO.


It's basic biology. Your body actually prefers to burn muscle over fat for fuel. It looks on the muscle and says "This sh*t ain't needed" and eats it up while keeping the fat in reserve for later.

The only ways you can regulate the muscle loss are by working out and by keeping the deficit to a minimum.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> u serious??


yeah mate, been clean for 11 weeks this saturday now


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

> The first thing the body burns is protein, mainly because protein cannot be stored in the body. Proteins from alcohol are burned first followed by other proteins. These nutrients are dispersed in the bloodstream and any excess is channeled towards the excretory system to be removed from the body. Thus, you can rarely complain that your body has too much protein. Next, the body burns carbohydrates, both simple and complex, with glycogen being its main form. Glycogen is sugar stored mostly in the liver and controls blood sugar levels as well as providing most of the energy the body needs. Once glycogen has been used up, the body then burns up fat, breaking it down into smaller units to be absorbed in the blood stream. Muscle comes last. Thus, the answer to the question 'does the body burn fat or muscle first' is fat.
> 
> The idea that the body burns muscle first before fat may come from the fact that glycogen is also stored in muscle tissues. However, it is the glycogen in them and not the tissues themselves that get burned. In fact, some nutritionists and health experts claim that burning muscle tissues is not healthy. Muscles, after all, are necessary to perform body functions.


http://bodyshapingtips.com/burn_fat/does_the_body_burn_fat_or_muscle_first/


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate, been clean for 11 weeks this saturday now


fairplay. what made u quit mate?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate, been clean for 11 weeks this saturday now


Can I ask why mate? Admire people who can admit its not for them but still love the gym. I think thats the direction im going in despite having a few cycles already bought and prepared. Not sure its "me".


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Can I ask why mate? Admire people who can admit its not for them but still love the gym. I think thats the direction im going in despite having a few cycles already bought and prepared. Not sure its "me".


If you do start a cycle, will you get ur username changed to UN-natty.solider?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If you do start a cycle, will you get ur username changed to UN-natty.solider?


You about the millionth person to say that :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> You about the millionth person to say that :lol:


Better late than never :lol:


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate, been clean for 11 weeks this saturday now


Dont know how you do it. I feel like a junkie typing this. How come you have decided to come clean ?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> Tommyfire is right. He will lose muscle as well. It's unavoidable.
> 
> Once you're in a deficit, the body looks around for fuel. It will take whatever is on hand - muscle or fat. You work out on a cut so that the body thinks that it needs the muscle to survive - "Here's a heavy weight. Better keep hold of that muscle as I might need it next time" - and uses up the fat. But the unfortunate thing is, in almost all cases the body will eat up some muscle as well. Sometimes (only sometimes), big obese guys who haven't worked out before can gain muscle and lose fat but for most people, they're gonna lose both.
> 
> Sad fact is, to build and retain muscle you need a surplus. A deficit means some of it's gonna go, however hard you try to keep it. And depending on the deficit, also decides how much you're going to lose. OP is risking a lot at such a big one. He may just end up looking like he's walked out of Auschwitz.


I still don't believe it's anywhere extreme as people make out. Fat is there for fuel whilst your in a calorie deficit the notion that your body will plough away at muscle is overrated IMO.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Once glycogen has been used up, the body then burns up fat, breaking it down into smaller units to be absorbed in the blood stream.


Even according to that, the body eats up the energy out of the muscle before heading off for the fat.

"Because the human body is designed to sacrifice muscle when losing weight as a survival mechanism, only a certain body type will permit the simultaneous growth of muscle and loss of overall mass. If you're significantly overweight, your body may be able to support increased muscle mass even on a caloric deficit, provided it has less fat to maintain. If you're relatively lean and/or muscular, however, it is much more difficult for your body to increase muscle mass while experiencing a caloric deficit."

Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/362906-can-you-build-muscle-on-a-calorie-deficit/#ixzz29ZG4s5xl


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> fairplay. what made u quit mate?





Natty.Solider said:


> Can I ask why mate? Admire people who can admit its not for them but still love the gym. I think thats the direction im going in despite having a few cycles already bought and prepared. Not sure its "me".





Sharpiedj said:


> Dont know how you do it. I feel like a junkie typing this. How come you have decided to come clean ?


Just thought "cant keep taking drugs and upping the amount until the doctor tells me ive fu.cked myself up can i. That and i want a child and so does the mrs.

here is me at best with peak of drugs:










And this is now, 2 months 1 week clean:










not as much pop and a bit smoother, but still holding size and loving it all. For anyone who doesnt actually like being on gear but thinks its absolutely needed or you shrink instantly when you come off (as i thought) this is wrong. just have to work hard and you keep it. Early days i guess but i feel i can get bigger over time...a long time :lol:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

The Cheese said:


> It's basic biology. Your body actually prefers to burn muscle over fat for fuel. It looks on the muscle and says "This sh*t ain't needed" and eats it up while keeping the fat in reserve for later.
> 
> The only ways you can regulate the muscle loss are by working out and by keeping the deficit to a minimum.


lol.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Yes. And I never lost any muscle. The whole muscle lost thing is overrated.


Is that you in your Avi post cut?


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Is that you in your Avi post cut?


Yes mate that's me.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> Yes mate that's me.


Post cut?!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Post cut?!


The goal was to cut 2 stone off which I did. What's the problem?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Made a stupid bet with a friend about getting abs for Christmas. She has a head start as she has two showing, I have none but I'm hoping you guys can level the playing field.
> 
> ...


abs aren't just for christmas.. wait, they probably will be once you've eaten your roast dinner


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> The goal was to cut 2 stone off which I did. What's the problem?


No problem Mr Attitude just a surprising look for post cut.Well done on the weight loss.Keep it up.


----------



## Kemot (Oct 2, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> just cheat buy a load of t3 dnp GH clen eph pass go GO and collect prize
> 
> but seriously if you train hard and eat correctly do not see why not. gl


Agree , eat lean , train hard.

btw increase your cardio 20min ist not enough.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

TommyFire said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> A picture paints a thousand words.....


Are you a cartoon man with a sword and a slightly lesbian hair cut then? :whistling:


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

onthebuild said:


> Are you a cartoon man with a sword and a slightly lesbian hair cut then? :whistling:


 No I am He-Man and I have the power of Greyskull!


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

TommyFire said:


> Nuff said.
> 
> A picture paints a thousand words.....


No need to get personal because I disagree friend.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the input guys 

PMed you natty soldier.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

XRichHx said:


> No need to get personal because I disagree friend.


True, sorry mate. I can be an @rse sometimes.

Post deleted.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread, but how did you get on Marrsy?


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Just seen the sig link to journal, will have a read


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't go we'll mate, got injuries in my arms pretty much as soon as my leg healed. I'm almost back to full health now though so planning on smashing it in the new year! Will be posting more actively in my journal come Friday.


----------



## J89 (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice one buddy, good luck with it!


----------

